
Ask HN: Where is the who is hiring thread for March 2020? - xmpir
Cannot find it...
======
mtmail
First business day of the month, 9am US west coast timezone. In about 5 hours
from now.

~~~
xmpir
Thank you - did not know that. Will adjust my Slack reminder then.

